# Dead Mans Thermos



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I have this Thermos a Friends Wife gave me years ago.My friend went out Rabbit hunting one day like he had so many times before.Came home set his .22 next to a Chair it slipped and he grabbed for it.It went off and shot him,his wife watch him bleed to death while waiting on the Ambulance.

Just an Old Thermos but every time I take it along when going hunting it reminds me to be safe and fun things can turn tragic so very fast.

Be carful when handling Firearms always treat them as loaded.











big rockpile


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I hear ya, man, I have a lot of stuff I carry along, and it's like still going with who ever it belong to.
I guess I'm kinda sentimental that way, but a lot of my gear has a story behind it.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

BR,

I would rather think about the good times we had, than how a person died. To each his own.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the story Big Rockpile. That must have been terrible for her.

brownegg


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Other than the .380 I have at my nightstand (for personal protection), I always unload any rounds in shotgun, handgun or rifle before coming into the house. Good that you keep his Thermos as a reminder. I worked with a custodian at our school, who once cut off the index finger of his right hand on a table saw. They weren't able to reattach it, so he took it home and put it in some Lucite. Then he hung the finger on the pull cord that supplied his table saw with electricity. That way, he explained, it will serve as a reminder to be extra careful when using the saw.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I am a hunter training instuctor. ALL of the accidents that happened in NY last year were from two causes. One was misidentification of game and the others were self inflicted due to poor firearm handling. The only falality in the state was self inflicted. I teach that while hunting to only load three rounds. I makes a firearm easier to unload and helps you keep track of your ammo. If you need a fourth round you have no business in the field and should spend more time on the range. Many of the accidents were made by experienced hunters. Sorry to hear about your friend. We should all be more careful.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

I have a set of forks and spoons willed to me by a good family friend who settled all his affairs and then killed himself despite all that we could do to help him get through his bad patch.

Every time I use them I think of him.

Some times fondly and sometimes wishing I could give him a smack upside his head!


----------

